# Back on the site...need to get back on track!



## MCPaulyB (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright y'all, after a few years being off the site, I'm back and looking for some tips and motivation for my new goals.

I'm 33 years old, 5'-10", and 169lb - I'm fairly lean and have an athletic shape.  My goal is to cut down to 164lb in six weeks, w/o sacrificing muscle mass.

I've been consistently working out for years...weight training, running and swimming.  My routine is essentially looks like this:

M: Abs/core; Chest/Back
Tu: Swim AM; Core/Legs PM
W: Run
Th: Abs/core; Back/Shouders
Fri: Abs/core; Arms
Sat: Long run
Sun: Rest

I eat very healthy and don't over-eat (~2,100 cal/day).  I take NOXPlode and Jack3d occasionally but that's about it.  

I'm at a plateau...I can't seem to cut any more weight (fat).  I'm pretty open to just about anything.

Questions I have initially:
-What can I take as a fat burning supplement / stack?  I recently purchased, CLA, Green tea caps, L-Arginine, L-Carnitine and caffiene.  When and in what combination should I take these?
-Diet...what should I be taking in calorie-wise?  Suggestions on meals?  What's a good pre-bed snack?
-Routine...I'm down to try just about anything new.  

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MCPaulyB* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Striker. (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey MC.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome back.  We are thrilled you decided to join us again.  Good luck with all of your goals


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## getpumped (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats up


----------

